# Ugly Americans.....greatest show ever!



## pmpknqueen (Jan 22, 2010)

Omg ok so how many of you out there have discovered this show yet? I freakin love it!!! 

Especially Randall...the zombie....finally a show with zombie jokes!!! I can't get enough of it 

For any of you who have not seen it yet, it comes on Comedy Central...so go watch it for serious!!


----------



## Finn (Aug 2, 2008)

I've only gotten to see a couple of minutes at a time, but what I did see was very funny.


----------



## pmpknqueen (Jan 22, 2010)

It's so good....the zombie jokes make me giggle so much haha


----------



## Lot27 (Apr 15, 2009)

I keep forgetting to set the DVR. I keep seeing parts of it from recording South Park. I really dig what I've seen so far.


----------



## Front Yard Fright (Jul 7, 2008)

I, too, have only seen a few minutes of it here and there. From the looks of it, it seems like a pretty cool show. I wish I had DVR so I could actually watch a whole episode though!
.


----------

